# Wine Barrel Clock



## woodgraver (Aug 31, 2012)

I wasn't sure if I could take it apart and put it back together again, but it wouldn't fit under my CNC machine so I had to give it a try. It was far easier than I thought it would be. Can't wait to get a finish on it and fill in the numbers. Just have to order some longer hands for the clock mechanism and I hope to be able to sell this.


----------



## tim self (Aug 31, 2012)

Beautiful.  wanna see the finished product.  Put it with some cork fountain pens and what a combo.


----------



## danrs (Sep 1, 2012)

Did you carve the face (grapes) also?  Man I do like that carving.


----------



## Mossy (Sep 1, 2012)

Absolutely stuning.


----------



## woodgraver (Sep 1, 2012)

*Update*



Mossy said:


> Absolutely stuning.


 

Thank you very much...here is an update after glazing and filling in the numbers.  If I had not done those paint by numbers paintings as a kid, I wouldn't have that skill now


----------



## woodgraver (Sep 1, 2012)

danrs said:


> Did you carve the face (grapes) also? Man I do like that carving.


 

Danny, not by hand...it is a CNC machine and a computer that does all the work.


----------



## rizaydog (Sep 2, 2012)

Looks fantastic.  Very nice work.


----------

